# Living in Abu Dhabi, buying a used car in Dubai



## blue2002

Per thread title... What pitfalls await me in this adventure? I heard some talk of needing to transfer the car on a flatbed truck, as no license plate will be issued for the drive from Dubai to Abu Dhabi. Is this true? Is there a company that could handle the process for me? What is roughly the "sequence of steps" to follow?


----------



## BedouGirl

If you google exporting a car from Dubai to AUH, you'll find all sorts of information - this is just one http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/how-to-transfer-car-ownership-between-emirates


----------



## blue2002

BedouGirl said:


> If you google exporting a car from Dubai to AUH, you'll find all sorts of information - this is just one http://www.thenational.ae/news/uae-news/how-to-transfer-car-ownership-between-emirates


Thanks! I tried google before, but never came across this particular article. I guess a lorry it will be... Unless I "intend" to export outside of UAE, then while driving by Abu Dhabi notice how charming it is and decide to stay there. :-D


----------



## novaexpat

*Used Car Selling*

Thank you for the information. 

This seems pretty straight forward...


- NoVAexpat 




> In Abu Dhabi and Dubai, the traffic authorities require both parties be present, with a completed application form.
> 
> In addition to copies of a passport and driving licence, the department will request the vehicle registration card, an insurance policy in the new owner's name and a technical inspection certificate.
> 
> You may also need a no objection letter from your bank if there is an outstanding loan on the vehicle.
> 
> In Abu Dhabi, the process will cost Dh200 for light vehicles and Dh300 for vehicles heavier than 3 tonnes but less than 12. In Dubai, it will cost Dh430 for new number plates.
> 
> Unlike other emirates, Dubai will not provide export number plates to transport the vehicle from Dubai. The new owner must arrange for lorry transport to the new location, which costs Dh400 to Dh600.
> 
> "Export number plates are only for transporting outside of the country," a representative from the Roads and Transport Authority said. "These are the rules of Dubai."
> 
> The rule has been in place for nearly 10 years but was rarely enforced until this year, residents and towing companies said.
> 
> "From one week to the next, the rules changed," said J Mazad, a Dubai resident. "It makes sense that export plates are only for travelling outside the country, but now it is much more hassle to sell from Dubai to other emirates."
> 
> If selling the car from Abu Dhabi, the traffic and licensing department will provide export plates for the transport, a municipality official said.
> 
> The process would be the same for changing registration between emirates, even if the owner remains the same.
> 
> jthomas - thenational AE


----------



## TAMS13

*Easy i just did it*

i trolled the Net also looking for the same Answer and didn't really get a definite Answer 

So i said #### it and just went to do it myself 

First off now's the time to buy the prices in Dubai are low a lot of expats leaving 

Second the export import is easy and i did everything in a day 

This is what you will need 

1. Photo copy of your visa and passport photo page ,photo copy of your Emirates ID ( I'm anal and took 2 copies just in case )

2.Meet the seller of the car in Dubai 

3.Go to RTA in Dubai with Seller 

4.Seller deregisters the CAR IN Dubai TAKE A TICKET BOTH OF YOU GO TO THE DESK 

At this point you will need Photo copies of passport ,Visa ,Emirates ID 

seller will also need to hand over photo copy of Emirates ID and the cars Registration card (Gold card)

The nice RTA Emirate Dude will take the documents ask for 20 dirhams and deregister the car and had the Buyer the de-registration stamped Document 

The seller can now leave 

The Abu Dhabi Buyer now puts the car on to a flatbed (Now this is the bit that i thought was going to give me a headache in fact it was the easiest bit there are guys hanging around waiting with trucks i spoke to a guy next minute the car is on a truck and im in the truck heading to Abu Dhabi cost 350 dirhams my truck driver was excellent and helped me in the RTA in Dubai and Abu Dhabi i gave him 500 for been a top fella 

so you and the car end up in Abu Dhabi RTA go inside to pay desk and pay for the inspection return to car with ticket join car queue and inspect car (i can’t remember the price i think 150 dirhams)

once inspection complete go inside RTA and get car insurance (there are plenty shop about a bit)

once you get insurance go into the registration part of the building literally next door take a ticket and wait to go to the counter 

insurance Make sure you have your own country driving license as well as the Abu Dhabi license with you if you have one they want to see you have more than one year’s driving experience

Once at the counter they check insurance RTA MOT inspection cert they then register your car ask what style plates you require you pay 250 dirhams CREDIT CARD ONLY they hand you your GOLD registration card you walk across hall to plate shop and hand over the GOLD registration card they hand you new plates and your Gold registration card back and you are done back to the car plates onto car and happy days you’re driving in Abu Dhabi 

i left Abu Dhabi at 10 am via careem cars arrived at sellers house at 12pm drove to RTA by 1230 deregistered by 1300 on the flatbed by 1330 in the truck and drive to Abu Dhabi RTA by 330PM RTA MOT INSURANCE by 400pm registered in Abu dhabi 430pm Plates on and driving by 5 pm 

it is not hard and there is nothing to worry about unless you buy a nail that won’t pass the MOT 

i was told after the car was deregistered i could take the MOT in Dubai before i put the car on the flatbed and use that in Abu Dhabi i chose not to as i thought it might complicate things 

cheers Tams


----------

